# Emisor FM estereofónico 50 mW con oscilador LC + muy estable



## joakiy (Oct 27, 2007)

Estimados amigos,

Os presento una de las "joyas" que tengo montadas y que funciona d.p.m. Se trata de un emisor hecho a la antigua usanza, es decir, sin integrados que lo hagan todo ni circuitos pll ni nada por el estilo, que os funcionará "a la primera" si sois pacientes en el montaje y respetáis todos los valores del circuito.

Está sacado de un número antiguo de la revista "Radiorama"

Es una emisora de baja potencia, pero de una inigualable calidad de sonido y estabilidad (alimentando el circuito con 12Vcc perfectamente estabilizados, tendremos 1000 o 2000 Hz de deriva en 24 horas de funcionamiento, lo cual es una cantidad despreciable dada la frecuencia de trabajo). Tiene una relación S/R envidiable.

Si no estáis interesados en montar el circuito, descargaos igualmente el artículo, porque se expone de forma muy asequible como funciona una transmisión en estéreo.

Saludossss


PD1. Perdón por la calidad del escaneo, la revista se mojó un dia de lluvia. de todos modos es legible.

PD2. El hilo para las bobinas de 1000 espiras lo podéis obtener de un zumbador o un relé.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 27, 2007)

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> PD. Desconozco si las normas del foro prohiben exponer artículos presentados en revistas, si es así, por favor comunicadmelo.



No hay problema siempre y cuando se haga referencia a la fuente o autor del articulo.

Saludos.

PD. Excelente aporte, gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 28, 2007)

Joakiy, me sorprendes cada dia mas. excelente aporte al foro. Un buen proyecto.


----------



## djchinomix (Oct 28, 2007)

muy bueno el proyecto, voy a ponerme en campaña para armarlo. a mi me gusta bastante esto de los transmisores de RF pero los q e hecho son monofonicos, ahora voy al stereo.
muy buen proyecto.
te costo muxo armarlo joakiy.?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 28, 2007)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno el proyecto, voy a ponerme en campaña para armarlo. a mi me gusta bastante esto de los transmisores de RF pero los q e hecho son monofonicos, ahora voy al stereo.
> muy buen proyecto.
> te costo muxo armarlo joakiy.?


Oye amigo podrias utilizar la fuente que sale en la revista para tu transmisor de 250 mW.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 29, 2007)

Armarlo es fácil, solo hay que tener paciencia, sobre todo a la hora de construir las bobinas de 1000 espiras.

Además, no es caro en absoluto.

Se puede usar como codificador estéreo para otras emisoras más potentes. Con respecto a la separación de canales, no viene especificada y depende mucho del buen ajuste del circuito, pero os garantizo que es superior a la ofrecida por el BH1415 (almenos con un tono de 1000 Hz).


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 6, 2007)

Muy interesante, pero todo este circuito no seria posible sustituirle por el siguiente:








http://www.electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php

Tenia un pequeño transmisor de CANAKIT y este ofrecía una increíble separación de canales y calidad. El que yo tenía disponía de dos transistores adicionales 9018 supongo a modo de lineal.


Un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 6, 2007)

tecnicdeso, el problema de ese circuito es la consecución de los componentes, tanto que existe una discusión en esta sección donde se busca la manera de reemplazar el cristal de 38kHz:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-estereo-ba1404-3145/

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 6, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Muy interesante, pero todo este circuito no seria posible sustituirle por el siguiente:



Por supuesto que sí, pero:

1. Como ya dije este circuito presenta mejor separación de canales que otros basados en el BH1415; además si miramos el datasheet de este y el del BA1404 encontraremos que el el primero tiene más separación de canales que el segundo.

2. Como dice Li-on, es mucho más fácil conseguir estos componentes de este circuito que un simple cristal de cuarzo   

3. El circuito basado en el BA1404 ofrece unos 20 nanovatios de salida, mientras que este ofrece aproximadamente 50mW. Si queremos obtener mayor potencia de salida, necesitaremos menos etapas de amplificación.

4. Lo más importante: este circuito es mucho más didáctico. Si montamos un codificador con un circuito integrado y nunca hemos montado uno más tradicional, jamás sabremos que dentro de un codificador estéreo hay una etapa generadora de 38 khz, un modulador, un mezclador, etc


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok Li-ion, no habia parado en ese aspecto, ya que el kit que tengo está funcionando y lo adquirí completo.

Gracias por tu aviso.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 7, 2007)

Aquí tenéis la lista de componentes en Excel, lista para imprimirla y salir corriendo a la tienda de componentes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2007)

que tal esto:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=8482


----------



## joakiy (Nov 8, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> que tal esto:
> http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=8482



No es que esté mal, pero el NS73M (VER http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=8452) está pensado para micrófonos y transmisores para los mp3. Yo he probado varios transmisores de esos y todos son bastante malos, en ocasiones hay que  acercar a un metro el transmisor al receptor para que se oiga algo.

Pero si lo que buscamos es un circuito muy compacto, si podría venir bien.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Supongo que por una normativa deben dar pocas decenas de mW, pero añadiendo un pequeño amplificador lineal (1 transistor)  deberia dar suficiente potencia y parece muy estable que es lo que e busca.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 8, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que por una normativa deben dar pocas decenas de mW, pero añadiendo un pequeño amplificador lineal (1 transistor)  deberia dar suficiente potencia



No: si es por normativa no puede dar más de los famosos 20 nanovatios. Hay decenas de circuitos integrados para hacer emisoras pero *ninguno *da los 20 mW que promete este. Pienso que será un error de transcripción o de traducción lo que pone en su página web.



> y parece muy estable que es lo que e busca.



Hay quien busca estabilidad, hay quien busca aprender, hay quien busca montar algo con cierta filosofía, hay quien busca un circuito con componentes fáciles de hallar, hay quien busca un circuito que se pueda modificar, etc.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 24, 2007)

Espero no llegar tarde ni hablar de una ganzada. Excelente el aporte del primer post de este tema.

Ahora, que piensan de los transmisores esos que vienen para los mp3... vale la pena usarlos como 'base' de un proyecto? digo, aprovechar que tiene un codificador estéreo, un sintetizador pll e incluso un display y que solo nos toque trabajar en las etapas amplificadoras... es solo una idea. Vi por ahí, en un apartado de otro foro, que alguien armó un transmisor verónica de 15 watts, pero no estaba conforme con el pll y le metió uno de estos transmisores. No digo llegar a 15 watts, pero sería interesante llevar la potencia de estos juguetitos al menos a la tercera parte.

Cuando hablo de costos, me refiero a que por lo mismo que nos costaría un circuito integrado mc12017 (el prescaler más usado en sintetizadores pll -al menos lo que usan integrados motorola) podemos comprar todo un transmisor y solo nos quedaría trabajar sobre la potencia.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 11, 2007)

Un saludo a todos...
Parece que mis problemas son siempre con componentes.
Joakiy, ¿dónde conseguiste los integrados (excepto el flipflop), los transistores y el diodo?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## joakiy (Dic 11, 2007)

Eduardo Rodriguez dijo:
			
		

> Un saludo a todos...
> Parece que mis problemas son siempre con componentes.
> Joakiy, ¿dónde conseguiste los integrados (excepto el flipflop) y el diodo?
> Gracias y saludos



En una tienda de electrónica normal y corriente, he montado varios y nunca he tenido problemas para encontrar los integrados ni el varicap


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola
Podrías indicarme alguna tienda? Al menos en el catálogo web de Telkron, Merchan y Planeta electrónico ni aparece, en Electroson me han dicho que tengo suerte si los encuentro (BB221, LM1496).
Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 27, 2007)

olle joakiy ese transmisor que publico el estereofonico si sirve para transmitir señal como una emisora de verdad ya lei todo se dice que es una maravilla pero no se pero dicen que hay que sacra licencias para poder transmitir dicha señal en fm tengo varias dudas no se si armarlo y no creo que en colombia logre encontrar la mayoria de compuestossaluidos


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2007)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> olle joakiy ese transmisor que publico el estereofonico si sirve para transmitir señal como una emisora de verdad ya lei todo se dice que es una maravilla pero no se pero dicen que hay que sacra licencias para poder transmitir dicha señal en fm tengo varias dudas no se si armarlo y no creo que en colombia logre encontrar la mayoria de compuestossaluidos



Antes de que sigas pensando en la emisora, averigua cuanto cuestan los transistores de RF para la parte del amplificador, porque son bastante caros.



Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2007)

Lo mismo pienso Dano, ademas tienes que tomar en cuenta que para armar una estacion necesitarás mucha instrumental y capital, que dudo que las poseas.


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además me faltó agregar un compresor bueno algo como un DBX 166xl, un buen ecualizador de 32+32 y un mezclador que no tenga ruidos, no precisa tener muchos canales pero si que no tengan ruido, micrófonos en lo posible de condensador, cables, una computadora con tarjeta de sonido de buena calidad, y alguna otra cosa más que no me doy cuenta en este momento.


El mensaje es algo cruel pero lamentablemente es la realidad.

Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 27, 2007)

Me uno a lo que dice dano, para tener una radio comercial hay que tener buenos equipos, buen cableado y si usan PC mas todavia porque generan ruido a veses, yo era radiocontrol de una emisora comunitaria y siempre habia problema con lo del ruido del PC,  tenia un transmisor con PLL, una multibanda marca Storm (esa es una maravilla de equipo, su calidad de sonido es envidiable) esta es codificadora estereo, compresor, limitador y preenfrasis, una mesa de audio marca makie y un pc con una sound blaster y con el zararadio para automatizar.
Imaginence entonces como tiene que ser una comercial....$$$$$$$$$$$$

Saludos....


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 28, 2007)

no como asi perdonen el atrevimiento pero para que publican una cosa que es casi imposible de armar la gracia es que sean sencillos por que todo el mundo no tiene mucho dinero 


perdonen de antemano mi groseria y impertinencia

saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2007)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> no como asi perdonen el atrevimiento pero para que publican una cosa que es casi imposible de armar la gracia es que sean sencillos por que todo el mundo no tiene mucho dinero
> 
> 
> perdonen de antemano mi groseria y impertinencia
> ...



?

El circuito que publicò joakiy es muy economico y de una excelente calidad, el problema viene que si tu quieres poner un emisora ya es otra cosa, se necesitan muchos equipos ademàs del transmisor.

Cabe aclarar que el circuito de Joakiy es solo el oscilador que entrega 50 mW, si uno va a poner una emisora necesitas por lo menos màs de 5w para lograr buenas distancias.

Saludos

EDITO: Si fuera tan fácil todo el mundo tendrìa una emisora en su casa


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 29, 2007)

ahh pue eso es otra cosa 
yo solo quiero armarlo para poder escuchar miv os a distancia

no mas 


pues lo unico dificil
es lo de los trt y eso
saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2007)

> EMISOR ESTEREOFONICO DE 50W CON OSILADOR MUY ESTABLE



Error, el emisor no entrega 50W sino que son 50mW

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Dic 31, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> > EMISOR ESTEREOFONICO DE 50W CON OSILADOR MUY ESTABLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto, 50 mili vatios, que no son tampoco 50-mil-vatios....

(Aclaración de perogrullo, ya lo sé, pero lo digo por si acaso  )


----------



## joakiy (Dic 31, 2007)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> olle joakiy ese transmisor que publico el estereofonico si sirve para transmitir señal como una emisora de verdad ya lei todo se dice que es una maravilla pero no se pero dicen que hay que sacra licencias para poder transmitir dicha señal en fm tengo varias dudas no se si armarlo y no creo que en colombia logre encontrar la mayoria de compuestossaluidos



Buenas,

Esto es un circuito didáctico y experimental, con el que se puede aprender mucho más de circuitos RF que con un simple integrado. Con respecto a lo de las licencias: sí, son necesarias. No se como aestarán las cosas por tu país, pero aquí en España, aunque las leyes europeas prohiben emisiones en banda comercial de potencia mayor a 20 navo-vatios (un grandísimo truño), Telecomunicaciones no se suele meter con emisoras de menos de 10 vatios ERP (irradiados) siempre y cuando sean en plan experimental o didáctico, y siempre que no se incurra en ningún delito (por ejemplo, emisoras terroristas, o simplemente aquellas que hacen publicidad, la cobran y no declaran impuestos, etc).

Aquí hay tantísimas emisoras en fm transmitiendo de forma ilegal con centenares de vatios (y en algunos casos, miles) que no se ponen a buscar a alguien que transmite con baja potencia, siempre y cuando no sea denunciado por nadie, en cuyo caso, no les queda más remedio que actuar.

Los componentes son fáciles de encontrar, quizás tengas problema con el diodo varicap, pero te sirve practicamente cualquiera (lo puedes sacar de un receptor de fm, quizás encuentres alguno).

Y con respecto al coste, no creo que la totalidad de los componentes supere los 9 €. Se que para algunos, 9€ puede ser mucho, pero un teclado de PC cuesta más que esto ¿no?

Un saludo y feliz año a todos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 4, 2008)

ahh bien pero joaky no consigo los tales transistores de rf
son muy caro
s
qweru hago ud ya lo armo


----------



## joakiy (Ene 7, 2008)

Hay algo que no acabo de entender.... Los transistores BC182B son prácticamente iguales a los BF199, y que yo sepa los BF199 son transistores muy baratos y comunes. Si os piden mucho dinero, quizás estén tratando de engañaros, cambiad de tienda.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Ene 7, 2008)

ahh ya lisot gracias joaky ehh y otra duduita ya saliendo del tema el amplificador que publico no se le podra reempalzar el transistor 2n 4427 por otro parecido 



y en que tipo de pcb me recomienda armar el emisor ud ya lo armo ?


nos vemos saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 7, 2008)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> ahh ya lisot gracias joaky ehh y otra duduita ya saliendo del tema el amplificador que publico no se le podra reempalzar el transistor 2n 4427 por otro parecido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 2n4427 es un transistor de Rf el cual puede ser sustituido por otro de Rf como el 2n3866 o algún MRF

Saludos


----------



## necpool (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola gente como están, muy buen foro.
La verdad no conocía el primer transmisor, joakiy al tener esa revista tienes una reliquia muchacho, la parte de codificación estereo del primer transmisor es la base para codificadores que hoy se comercializan en Argentina, ( a un precio devastador para alguien que recién comienza en este mundillo) el rendimiento de estos codificadores es muy aceptable, en mi caso tengo un codificador estereo nacional (o modificado en estas tierras) y un excitador Verónica de 1w PLL (UK) un amplificador de 6W que a la vez excita a un amplificador de 30W, el equipo funciona muy bien, es sabido que el Verónica tiene un sonido muy limpio, para mi punto de vista un gran transmisor y bastante fácil de armar.
Ahora volviendo al tema del codificador, los que se consiguen por aquí tienen componentes fáciles de conseguir en nuestro país, un ejemplo, (tengo dos ba1404 en un cajón pero no consigo los cristales de 38 KHZ) y si se consiguen los precios no coinciden con los presupuestos que manejamos algunos hobbistas, pero existe un codificador muy parecido al que se presenta al principio de pagina, que tiene componentes muy fáciles de conseguir y tiene un rendimiento sorprendente, muy pronto pondré aquí el esquema y pcb de este buen codificador estereo para que todos puedan armar algo que anda muy bien.
Saludos y felicitaciones por los aportes de esta pagina.


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 18, 2008)

alguien tiene una foto de los carreteles de ferrita para saber el tamaño?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 18, 2008)

Creo que en las imagenes se describe claramente!


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 19, 2008)

Consulte en varias tiendas de electronica y no puedo conseguir las inductancias variables. Tampoco me fueron utiles las de 3 equipos receptores de radio. No podré realizar este proyecto. Saludos.


----------



## pablo25_ve (May 1, 2008)

Hola amigos de la electronica! Soy Pablo de Argentina. Estoy ya por hacer un transmisor FM en base a lo que Joakiy posteo, lo pienso usar en mi banda para transmitir por un canal el metronomo y por otro el retorno.... pero tengo una gran duda ya que no soy electonico sino un simple musico con algun hobbie:

si quiero usar para escuchar lo que transmito con el circuito de radiorama... puedo hacerlo con un reproductor de MP3 o una radio normal... digamos la frecuencia esta entre los 88 y los 108 Mhz?
Perdon si mi pregunta es tonta... pero admito que soy un ignorante en esto.

Me urge una respuesta.... 

Muchas gracias. Saludos! Pablo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 23, 2008)

hola e armado este circuito y les comento que anda muy bien con un lineal a la salida ,pero e tenido el problema que me quemo la placa de audio del pc , que precauciones deberia tener ?deberia poner un previo antes? tal vez fue a causa de la antena? en dias de viento como estos se cargara estaticamente? debo poner la caja metalica del transmisor a tierra ? la verdad me siento un poco amargado con este tema espero su ayuda y algunos consejos , saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 23, 2008)

bueno les dejo el amplificador que e armado anda muy bien solo que arme la parte hasta el condensador 27 y la ultima parte del circuito la suprimi por un 2sc1971 de unos 7w segun el data


----------



## masterk (Sep 2, 2008)

hola joakiy tengo un problema con el varicap no se si lo puedo remplazar con el bb106 por que es el unico que encuentro


----------



## juliooo (Sep 15, 2008)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Primeramente felicitarlos a todos por el foro, muy buenos aportes, y veo que son muy colaboradores.
Respecto al articulo publicado, he decidido armarlo, fui a buscar los componenetes, pero no encuentro el LM1496 ni el CMOS 4027, quisiera saber como podria reemplazarlos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 15, 2008)

juliooo dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Primeramente felicitarlos a todos por el foro, muy buenos aportes, y veo que son muy colaboradores.
> Respecto al articulo publicado, he decidido armarlo, fui a buscar los componenetes, pero no encuentro el LM1496 ni el CMOS 4027, quisiera saber como podria reemplazarlos.



Hola, intenta mirar en Internet, puede que el algún país vecino te los puedan mandar por correo

Un saludo


----------



## herx_goth (Sep 23, 2008)

```
hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Primeramente felicitarlos a todos por el foro, muy buenos aportes, y veo que son muy colaboradores. 
Respecto al articulo publicado, he decidido armarlo, fui a buscar los componenetes, pero no encuentro el LM1496 ni el CMOS 4027, quisiera saber como podria reemplazarlos.
```



no estoy seguro pero el  LM 14 96  el remplazo es el CD4069 
 cuando compre uno me dijiero n que ese era el remplazo


----------



## asterión (Oct 1, 2008)

joakiy, ya que lo tienes montado, que tal si te mandas con una fotito del Tx?


----------



## diego_z (Oct 2, 2008)

hola si te sirve lo monte anda bastante bien e ahi la imagen


----------



## asterión (Oct 2, 2008)

Gracias, diganme, el diodo varicap BB221, he encontrado reemplazos de acuerdo a los bancos de datos de varios fabricantes, los pongo aqui para que me hagan algun comentario en caso los hallan probado y halla funcionado o no.

REEMPLAZO DIODO VARICAP BB221

- ECG616
- SK3206
- NTE836

Una pregunta, cual es el tamaño del PCB? en ninguna parte sale no?

*diego z*, no esta al reves tu pcb?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2008)

herx_goth dijo:
			
		

> no estoy seguro pero el  LM 14 96  el remplazo es el CD4069
> cuando compre uno me dijiero n que ese era el remplazo



El LM1469 es un modulador/demodulador equilibrado y el 4069 es un inversor!


----------



## diego_z (Oct 3, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, cual es el tamaño del PCB? en ninguna parte sale no?
> 
> *diego z*, no esta al reves tu pcb?



el tamaño es de 18  x  10cm + o -

y el pcb si esta al reves jiji fue apropocito que asi lo hize para evitar parasitas y oscilaciones


----------



## asterión (Oct 3, 2008)

Y tu experiencia te ha dicho que funciona ese metodo? o me puedes referir algun documento donde lo diga?.

Gracias, me refiero a eso de soldar los componentes por el otro lado de la pcb.
Otra cosa, que tan estable es el circuito? puedes contar algo de la experiencia?


----------



## diego_z (Oct 3, 2008)

no lo lei en ningun lado pero si lees un poco el articulo dice claramente que debes usar placa de fibra para el montaje,,y como no consegui una tan grande de fibra lo probe en una de baquelita simple faz al reves con un plano a tierra de cobre por el otro lado,,y si ,, me gusto su funcionamiento es muy estable


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 3, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> y el pcb si esta al reves jiji fue apropocito que asi lo hize para evitar parasitas y oscilaciones



Le pusiste papel metalico por atras? (Ese que me comentaste de las imprentas)


----------



## asterión (Oct 4, 2008)

Ya consegui todo menos el varicap! osea, me compre cuatro varicaps de la colera:

BB109
BB105
BB106
ECG614

Y ahora ando analizandos sus propiedades, si alguien me hecha una mano, le agradecería. 
PD. tengo hasta mi placa de fibra de vidrio!


----------



## asterión (Oct 12, 2008)

Voy en lo del PCB... No veo movimiento en este hilo!  







Fibra de vidrio por siacaso!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya me lo imaginaba armado? Que paso? Todavia ocupado?

Que paso con el receptor ?


----------



## asterión (Oct 12, 2008)

Si pues, ocupado aun, no he ido por el cambio de mi taladro, sera el lunes o martes parece... Luego el receptor me tiene pensando que mis trt's tienen poca ganancia asi que le pondre el cap' mas fuerte como dices por ahi.
Ademas le cambiare el condenso variable por uno que ya encontre en una radio...


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Para no contaminar este post..! Cualquier duda la posteas en aquel post del receptor. Saludos

PD: Cuida la posicion de los IC al armar el Tx de este post (Ten a la mano los datas)


----------



## asterión (Oct 24, 2008)

Tengo problemas amigos... Ya tengo practicamente armado toooodo, es mi primera PCB y mi primer circuito de este tamaño, por lo tanto ha sido todo un esfuerzo para mi perforar, soldar UF, pero ahora lo mas comprometido es que no encuentro los soportes para las bobinas de 5mm de diametro, es mas, de ningun diametro encuentro, se que debi averiguar eso antes de hacer todo pero bueno...

Ahora necesito consejo:
1.- En ninguna parte dice la inductancia de la bobina como para hacerla yo mismo con el valor que es... Solo dice 5 vueltas a nucleo de 5mm con cobre esmaltado 0.7 ó 0.8 mm...
2.- Si la llego hacer de un valor fijo, ya no podre calibrarlos no?
3.- Comprar por internet? solo eso me queda?

Gracias por sus ideas!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2008)

te tocara hacerlas..! Para eso puedes usar el armazon de un transformador de esos que vienen en las radios heterodinas..!


----------



## asterión (Oct 25, 2008)

¿Podre hacer una bobina variable con esto que acabo de comprar?







PD. Habiamos escrito un par de cosas más, se han borrado?
En una de ellas. Le pido a diego z, que me de los valores de inductancia de las bobinas que tiene en su Tx, ya que no salen en los documentos, y esta visto que tengo que fabricarlos.
Gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yo creo que lo que deberias hacer es releer bien el articulo y determinar la funcion de dichas bobinas (Si son acopladoras, de un tanke)  y estudiar la posibilidad de hacerlas fijas..!


----------



## asterión (Nov 1, 2008)

Hacer las bobinas de 800 a 1000 espiras es un dolor de cabeza, ayer trate 3 veces de hacer una, y en el numero 400 mas o menos se me desarmo, porque se salio por un lado de la forma, sale un bulto grande pues...
Las 3 veces que lo intente, las 3 veces tuve que desarmarlo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tienes que tomar una pega a base de cinilatro (No se si es asi   ; puede ser pega loka o cualquier pega instantanea) vas haciendo capa por capa aplicando pegamento en aquellos momentos en los que se te canse la mano o en los que veas que la integridad estructural es debil..!


----------



## ferg (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro,  me parece muy bueno el aporte de joaky, quiero saber cual es el alcance aproximado de este transmisor y si funciona en la banda de 88Mhz-108Mhz.


----------



## asterión (Nov 17, 2008)

Claro que funciona en esas frecuencias debido que para eso estuvo diseñado el circuito. Con respecto al alcance como sabes eso depende de las condiciones, pero por lo que recuerdo puede llegar a algunos pocos kilometros.
Saludos


----------



## ferg (Nov 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte a573r10n es bueno saberlo ya que es para un proyecto de fin de semestre y por eso quiero realizar este circuito.

saludos!


----------



## ferg (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola no he podido encontrar las referencias de los transistores y  CI  que aparecen en el esquema y quiero saber si estos me sirven de remplazo. 

C.I. LM1458 =   MC1458L

C.I. 4027 =    CD 4027BE

TRANSISTORES BF199 =  CI 393

TRANSISTORES BC182B = 123 AP

De antemano muchas gracias por su colaboración saludos.


----------



## ferg (Nov 21, 2008)

hola tambien quiero saber si alguien de Colombia o Venezuela ya tiene el circuito funcionando!
gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2008)

ferg dijo:
			
		

> hola tambien quiero saber si alguien de Colombia o Venezuela ya tiene el circuito funcionando!
> gracias.
> Saludos!



Yo no lo pude armar porque no consegui el IC demodulador..! El resto de las cosas pueden ser sustituidas facilmente por elementos de uso general..!

Yo vivo en Cumaná y aqui la cosa de la electronica esta media mala asi que si consigues algo me avisas..! (asi puedo armar un tuto   )


----------



## ferg (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola ya he encontrado casi todos los materiales pero no he podido encontrar  el varicap BB221, les agradezco si alguien me dice que reemplazo puedo utilizar es urgente. Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Dic 4, 2008)

ferg dijo:
			
		

> Hola ya he encontrado casi todos los materiales pero no he podido encontrar  el varicap BB221, les agradezco si alguien me dice que reemplazo puedo utilizar es urgente. Gracias.
> Saludos!


fijate que puedes encontrarlos en un sintonizador de tv en desuso , este tiene varios varicap de distintos valores
suerte


----------



## diego_z (Dic 4, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> ¿Podre hacer una bobina variable con esto que acabo de comprar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



disculpa la demora es que hace raaaato que no ando por aca , mira las bobinas nop tengo idea el valos es que ninca las medi solo las arme como dice en el archivo , y veo que esos nucleos que creo que no te serviran , deben tener nucleo de carbon ajustable


----------



## asterión (Dic 4, 2008)

Ok. ya consegui nucleos ajustables, voy a armarlos pero tengo al duda de si es necesario las 800 o 1000 espiras de algunas bobinas... En la imagen que adjuntaste de tu Tx no sale muy claro, podrias por favor tomar una foto en macro? sino, podrias decirme si de verdad hiciste las 800 o 1000?


----------



## diego_z (Dic 4, 2008)

sabes que no se , te explico primero le di las que dice en el archivo pero no lograba los 75 khz ni que sea bien seniodal la onda en cap c38 , asique primero le quite espiras a L3 , y despues a L5 logradas las señales , nunca pude definir bien los dos canales , pero bue tal vez hera error mio nomas o tal vez soy muy exquisito en eso pero te recomiendo de igual manera este 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29128.html

que estoy probando ahorita y me gusta como anda , me parece mejor a mi ver define mejor los canales uno del otro , si corro el balance del pc hacia un lado y otro se corre tambien en el receptor,
saludos diego


----------



## bugmenote (Mar 11, 2009)

Falta la tercera imagen del post inicial. Si alguien la tiene guardada o puede contactar con el autor del post, agradecería que la volviera a subir, ya que estoy muy interesado en este circuito.

Un saludo


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2009)

bugmenote dijo:
			
		

> Falta la tercera imagen del post inicial. Si alguien la tiene guardada o puede contactar con el autor del post, agradecería que la volviera a subir, ya que estoy muy interesado en este circuito.
> 
> Un saludo



Bajate el zip que adentro esta la imagen que falta


----------



## bugmenote (Mar 12, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> bugmenote dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cierto, despiste mio. Muchísimas gracias ^^


----------



## adrian1969 (Ago 25, 2009)

Estimado amigo, al descomprimir el archivo adjunto me da un error y no finaliza la descompresión!!!, habria la posibilidad de que lo vuelvas a bajar al foro!!. Gracias un abrazo!!!.


----------



## adrian1969 (Ago 25, 2009)

Gracias ya lo solucione con el Zip 7!!!!.


----------



## calin1 (Nov 23, 2009)

hola a todos muy buen aporte voy a tratar de armarlo  pero alguien tiene la revista o donde la puedo descargar


----------



## ojotec (Ene 24, 2010)

los trasmisores que usan ba 1404 son muy malos no se  molesten en comprarlos yo compre un modelo de cekit armado funcionando con su cristal de 38 que es muy dificil de consegir y la calidad de sonido es muy malo mas cuando le queres subir el volumen


----------



## hcluf (Jul 26, 2010)

si tenes pensado comprar por internet no te recomiendo sparkfun no se hacen cargo de los envios internacionales yo compre y pague con tarjeta pero nunca me llego el pedido cuando reclame me respondieron diciendo que ellos no se hacen cargo de los envios internacionales


----------



## franc0 (Sep 4, 2010)

amigo mio no funciona el link del circuti impreso revisalo no pude abrir con ningun explorador


http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/6039/circuitoimpresodq2.png

no funciona el link


----------



## joakiy (Sep 5, 2010)

franc0 dijo:


> amigo mio no funciona el link del circuti impreso revisalo no pude abrir con ningun explorador
> 
> 
> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/6039/circuitoimpresodq2.png
> ...



Bájate esto --> Ver el archivo adjunto 4136

Ya le ha pasado lo mismo a varios foreros.


----------



## abi18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola! me gustaria saber que receptores fm puedo usar con este transmisor, es que debo armar un transmisor y un receptor de fm stereo y he tenido problemas para encontrar dos que se acoplen.. o al menos que trabajen al mismo voltaje


----------



## netserver (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola amigos que tal un gusto participar en este hilo, que segun veo es bastante viejito pero es buenisimo hace un par de mses atras arme el diagrama presentado y al evrdad el oscilador es el más estable que he armado hasta la fecha.

Despues de haber armado el pcb y soldado todos los componentes note un problema pues habia mucha información que se perdia aparentemente no habia mucha separadio de canales asi que hice unas modificaciones mara mejroar la separacion y reducir el THD y pues bien para aquellos que tienen dudad estoy para ayudarlos.

He sido aficionado a esto por mas de 4 años armando pequeños transmisores, hoy estudio Ing. de Telecomunicaciones y la verdad ya conosco todos los conceptos teoriocos y la verdad esto le ha dad mucha afinidad a mi vision de la electrónica quiero agradecer al autor.

Por favor joakiy podrias facilitarnos la segunda parte del transmisor, digo la parte del amplificador de 1W , la comunidad y yo estariamos muy agradecidos


----------



## Elecman3000 (May 5, 2011)

Tengo una duda con los voltajes, no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica pero mas o menos se un poco mi pregunta era en donde va cada voltaje por que segun el diagrama va conectado a el condensador C35 el positivo, y el negativo va en un resistor variable y otros mas pero hay unas flechas dibujadas que con el positivo es lo contario y va en otra parte el positivo.

De antemano gracias por su apoyo y probare a armarlo se ve interesante y quiero probar escuchacr una canciones del PSP un aplauso a todos los colaboradores del foro


----------



## LAINGENIERA (May 6, 2011)

Hola tengo una pregunta ::::

Si construyo dos transmisores con microfono , y los modulo por ejemplo  en la frecuenca 107 fm (cualquier fm ) ... A los dos los modulo en esa  frecuenca y los pongo en una distancia ps no mas de 100 metros , los  podre usar como walkie talkie????? Segun mi teoria si porque cuando uno  termine de transmitir ps lo apago y luego continuo con el otro ...  Jajaja creo que me respondi yo misma ... Pero de todas formas muchas  gracias esta super padre su foro   felicidades y no se duerman siganle  agregando mas cosas mas secciones


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 6, 2011)

Emm, una sugerencia... (entiendo que eres nueva, tambien cometi errores ortograficos  )



> 01) No escribas todo en Mayúsculas: Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz



No son normativas hechas por mi, pero eso va en contra de las normas generales del foro, y los moderadores pueden llegar hasta suspenderte por eso.



> HOLA TENGO UNA PREGUNTA ::::
> 
> SI CONSTRUYO DOS TRANSMISORES CON MICROFONO , Y LOS MODULO POR EJEMPLO EN LA FRECUENCA 107 FM (CUALQUIER FM ) ... A LOS DOS LOS MODULO EN ESA FRECUENCA Y LOS PONGO EN UNA DISTANCIA PS NO MAS DE 100 METROS , LOS PODRE USAR COMO WALKIE TALKIE????? SEGUN MI TEORIA SI PORQUE CUANDO UNO TERMINE DE TRANSMITIR PS LO APAGO Y LUEGO CONTINUO CON EL OTRO ... JAJAJA CREO QUE ME RESPONDI YO MISMA ... PERO DE TODAS FORMAS MUCHAS GRACIAS ESTA SUPER PADRE SU FORO  FELICIDADES Y NO SE DUERMAN SIGANLE AGREGANDO MAS COSAS MAS SECCIONES



Tendrias que hacer dos transmisores, a la misma frecuencia y dos receptores, que esten tambien en esa misma frecuencia y cada transmisor turnarse para que no se acoplen las dos emisoras generando interferencia.

saludos


----------



## LAINGENIERA (May 7, 2011)

Ho! no lo sabia, gracias por el tip mumish  ,la vdd si soy novata en este foro, y me gusto mucho , ...

Mumish es necesario hacer los receptores ??? no puedo solo usar la radio de mi carro ?? mi intension es hacer dos tranmisores uno para mi y otro para mi novio, y utilizar la radio (usar claves  obviamente ) , ya he hecho transmisores anteriormente y si lo e probado.. pero como vez tu ??? sale mejor hacer un receptor?? me agarra mas frecuencias   que no agarraria la radio normal?? 

pienso hacer este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm , o cual me recomiendas tu que tienes mas experiencia ?


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 8, 2011)

De nada!  

En todo caso si se puede usar la radio del auto (si es que quieres estar transmitiendo desde el auto) ademas es mucho mas sensible que las radios FM comunes y corrientes. O tambien se puede recibir con la radio de tu celular y tu novio que use su radio de su celular, y que cada uno tenga un transmisor. Es buenisima idea...

Te recomiendo este transmisor (y ademas se lo he recomendado a todo el mundo, anda a la primera y muy bien a 9V, muy buen alcance)







Tienes que hacerle un preamp a cada transmisor (para el mic) y la mayoria de partes las sacas de TV's y radios viejas. Usa si quieres un par de 2N2222A metalicos, andan bien y disipan muy bien el calor.

Saludos, y bienvenida al foro! disfrútalo, hay mucha gente dispuesta a ayudarte en cualquier proyecto (y me incluyo, desde que a fines del año 2009 he cooperado y he hecho hacer andar a varias personas sus transmisores de FM, pequeños, y ayude a un miembro a armar su ampli de RF para su emisora y mi modificacion salió buena).

Mi proyecto en este momento es el de armar un transmisor de Onda Corta, y la cooperacion acerca del reemplazo de un mosfet para el mismo y las partes a usar fueron muy buenas.

Pero queda una interrogante... Por que hay tan pocas mujeres en el foro???


----------



## LAINGENIERA (May 8, 2011)

Ondaaa corrtaaa!!!!! solo he escuchado una radio onda corta , y me enamore !! ahora tu andas haciendo un transmisor onda corta!! Soy tu FAn mumishh !! 

Gracias por el transmisor ese are , por cierto si tienes el link de donde lo sacaste o manual, no se pasalo plis, :$  , y no se que es un preamp para el mic :$ y si tengo tv , radios, monitores, etc , no se me habia ocurrido   

porque hay tan pocas mujeres en el foro ?? hahaha ok te dire mi experiencia (mexicana ,23 anios )

tuve puros hermanos, solo una vez estuve en colegio (un anio , ninias con ninias , ninios kon ninios) yo fui a puras escuelas publicas  (todos revluetos , jugando revueltos ) las mujeres igual que yo fueron saliendo embarzada o desertaban o hicieron carreras cortas... en las 3 universidades ke e ido ay contadisimas mujeres si no es ke ninguna  (area ing)  , me imagino por lo mismo, y las que estan pensando en como sera el vestido de graduacion,... teniendo 6 proyectos super wow encima (me encanta mi carrera) y en vez que hablen de proyectos profesionales solo hablan de vestidos y que ya se van a casar (yo tmb aveces  me gusta les hablo y todo normal)  .. con los que platico profesionalmente todos hombres (sta orita me voy dando cuenta  ) , 

Conclusion ... 

cria bien a tus hijas ... 

no les digas esto no es para ninias, tu no puedes hacer esto , porque te lastimas , ese juego es muy rudo no lo practiques, no te juntes con los ninios :S hahaha bueno todo eso me decian ami pero me valia  ( me moria cuando mis hermanos les compraban carritos y avionsitos control remoto y rifles de postas y ami muniecas con bebes :Sy una munieca  de porcelana (recien la regale por cierto , no sabia que son caras grrr!!!! ... thats not fair!!! aahaha me acuerdo y me da coraje

plis todo el mundo aprenda la leccion..

yo hoy le ensenie ami mama como usar la compu  y como navegar y ver recetas en youtube y platicar con mi hermano que vive lejos   y ami sobrina le ensenio dia a dia mil juegos didacticos (que no tienen que ver con muniecas con bebes :S y cosas asi :S ) 

pd... ay limite de tiempo para estar en el foro ??? 
tuve ke vovler skribir el msj :S porke el primero no se me mando por cierto se me olvidaron unas preguntas a mumish que habia escrito y ya no recuerdo !!!!

asi plis mumish publica auidio, video , img lo que sea de tu transmisor!!!! estare pendiente que barbaro!!! me quede en shock cuando vi tu msj !! deveras que mis respetos soy tu fan   

mumishh publica video , audio o img porfaaasss de tu transmisor onda corta!! porfaassss soy tu fan!!!     la vdd me quede en shock cuando me entere  plis 


pd.... que pex no se publican alo primero y tengo ke estarlos enviando , es bastante molesto ..

mumishh publica video , audio o img porfaaasss de tu transmisor onda corta!! porfaassss soy tu fan!!!     la vdd me quede en shock cuando me entere  plis 


pd.... que pex no se publican alo primero y tengo ke estarlos enviando , es bastante molesto ..


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 8, 2011)

jaja de ahi subire fotos... es que todavia no empiezo a armar el TX, estoy en campaña para conseguir componentes para armarlo, ya los he mandado a pedir pero deberia quedar algo así (la foto no es mía xdd)






por lo menos en las mejores condiciones se le pueden sacar unos 1000km de alcance o incluso más! (si, KM!)

respecto a las pd... el tiempo para estar en el foro es ilimitado.

te cuento... estas son mis versiones del TX200 que arme.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx200-electronics-diy-imagenes-muestra-sonido-52367/









Ahí use los 2N2222A, alcance bastante bueno, placa doble cara (los dos lados son de cobre).

Saludos!


----------



## luis38 (Ene 23, 2012)

joakiy dijo:


> Estimados amigos,
> 
> Os presento una de las "joyas" que tengo montadas y que funciona d.p.m. Se trata de un emisor hecho a la antigua usanza, es decir, sin integrados que lo hagan todo ni circuitos pll ni nada por el estilo, que os funcionará "a la primera" si sois pacientes en el montaje y respetáis todos los valores del circuito.
> 
> ...


buenas necesito ayuda e terminado de montar este transmisor pero mi problema es cuales la entrada de corriente la de sonido y salida de antena.. saveis alguno por  casualidad de cuanto es el transformador de la fuente de alimentacion de la revista gracias


----------



## luis38 (Ene 30, 2012)

luis38 dijo:


> buenas necesito ayuda e terminado de montar este transmisor pero mi problema es cuales la entrada de corriente la de sonido y salida de antena.. saveis alguno por  casualidad de cuanto es el transformador de la fuente de alimentacion de la revista gracias



alguien me puede decir de cuantas vueltas es las bobinas L1yL2 del transmisor de 50 mw por cierto las bobinas ajustables las venden ya echas L3.L4.L5 y no son caras


----------



## jorgesjbfkfkbfkdbgbg (Mar 25, 2012)

hola

¿el emisor fm es estereo?

¿uno se mete por el terminal circular pintado en el esquema a la izquierda y el otro por el del medio?


gracias


----------



## netserver (Abr 1, 2012)

luis38 dijo:


> alguien me puede decir de cuantas vueltas es las bobinas L1yL2 del transmisor de 50 mw por cierto las bobinas ajustables las venden ya echas L3.L4.L5 y no son caras


Las bobinas L1 Y L2 yo els puse 6 vueltas por ahi las indican en el texto, en cuanto a las otras bobinas no las encontre en el mercado asi que use soportes de viejas radios AM en las enrosque el alambre y me funciono bien, la ventaja note que su nucleo de bobina movil ahce ajustable la inductancia deseada


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola, quiero armar sólo la parte de tx del proyecto del primer post, sin el codificador estéreo. Debería tomar el circuito a partir de C16 verdad?


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 28, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> De nada!
> 
> En todo caso si se puede usar la radio del auto (si es que quieres estar transmitiendo desde el auto) ademas es mucho mas sensible que las radios FM comunes y corrientes. O tambien se puede recibir con la radio de tu celular y tu novio que use su radio de su celular, y que cada uno tenga un transmisor. Es buenisima idea...
> 
> ...



Hola atteuGdivaD

Porfa podrias decirme los datos de L1 y L2 ya tengo todos los componentes, usare para todos 2n2222 metalico.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2012)

jaja te quedó el nombre invertido... algo raro pasó todos los nombres de usuario estaban así jeje. L1 podes hacerla con nucleo de aire de 5mm de diámetro interno y de 3 a 7 espiras, según las características del alambre que emplees. L2 es un choke... para mi es más complicado hacerlo que comprarlo o encontrarlo en agluna placa de algún monitor o televisor.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 31, 2012)

El choke... lo preferible sería usar uno de 1uH, de los verdecitos que parecen resistencias. De ahi otras formas no he probado tanto, con el choke de 1uH que te dije aseguro 100% su funcionamiento.

Puedes usar sin problemas el 2N2222 plastico, al menos ya lo he probado y no calienta tanto como el metalico, ademas funciona bien amplificando.

Como sugerencia personal, el voltaje no debe sobrepasar 9V...pasado eso el transistor Q2 empieza a dar problemas y se quema, ademas que se pierde modulación (el audio se percibe mas bajo y si le das mas ganancia comienza a distorsionarse). 6-7.5V es un voltaje seguro.

Saludos y feliz 2013 para ustedes!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 1, 2014)

cordial saludo para todos, tan amables me quisieran decir como seria la conexion mas adecuada a la hora de conectar el MPX al transmisor. tanto para pequeños transmisores como tambien los de mayor potencia. seria a la base del oscilador,  o tal vez en el emisor?, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola caro johenrod lo sinal MPX es conectado a la entrada de audio de qualquer transmissor de FM  , haora esa entrada deve tener una respuesta en frequenzia de banda ancha bien plana (53Khz ao menos) para no deteriorar la qualidad del MPX principalmente la separación entre canales. caso lo transmissor e FM en queston  tenga un circuito de preenfasis en la entrada de audio  ese deve sener quitado para no molestar lo sinal MPX.
Haora si es conectado a la base o emissor o a diodos varicaps eso depende de lo proyecto original del transmissor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 17, 2015)

cordial saludo,
he encontrado este esquema servira? o solo es un simulador por que veo que el contador 4017 inyecta por el control del 4066 las señales en tiempos diferentes , ademas no veo donde se genera la señal de 19 khz para que ilumine el piloto del receptor.

gracias por la atencion...

imagen;






[/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2015)

Bueno caro Don johenrod , hay un resistor de 100KOhmios  entre la base del transistor "C945" y la pata 10 + pata 15 del contador 4017 , asi creo es por ese camiño  que lo tono piloto de 19KHz es injectado .
A titulo de conocimento lo tono piloto de 19KHz sirve para informar a lo receptor de FM que lo "programa de audio" presente  es estereofonico y mas aun ,  sirve de referencia a lo decoder estereo presente en lo receptor de FM  de modo ese puder trabajar correctamente asi separando los canales derecho y esquierdo .
Portanto ese tono es demasiado inportante para la correcta separación de los canales ( diafonia) 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 17, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno caro Don johenrod , hay un resistor de 100KOhmios  entre la base del transistor "C945" y la pata 10 + pata 15 del contador 4017 , asi creo es por ese camiño  que lo tono piloto de 19KHz es injectado .
> A titulo de conocimento lo tono piloto de 19KHz sirve para informar a lo receptor de FM que lo "programa de audio" presente  es estereofonico y mas aun ,  sirve de referencia a lo decoder estereo presente en lo receptor de FM  de modo ese puder trabajar correctamente asi separando los canales derecho y esquierdo .
> Portanto ese tono es demasiado inportante para la correcta separación de los canales ( diafonia)
> Att,
> ...



Es posible que tengas razon, seria cuestion de amar el circuito y medir la frecuencia.
si miramos con detenimiento el reset esta conectado en la salida 3 es decir que para que comience de nuevo debera contar 4 pusos de entrada y esto significa que la frecuencia del lm555 deberia ser dividida por 4, entonces el 555 debera contar 72 klilohertz para asi obtener los 19 khz.

saludos cordiales,,



También se podría deducir que (asumiendo que si fueran 76 khz) en el primer ciclo de entrada el audio de la señal izquierda (L) se habilita a través de C1 (4066) en el segundo ciclo el audio se habilita la señal derecha(R) a través de C2 (4066) en el tercer ciclo se habilita  nuevamente la izquierda y en el cuarto y último la derecha y se inicia de nuevo el ciclo. 
Me di a la tarea de verificar el pin-out y hay un error en el esquema original, y la salida de los diodos que van al pin 12 4C, deben ir al pin 5 2C  y la señal (R) debe ir al pin 3  2B (4066) 

saludos...


----------



## cx1nu (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, excelente artículo, lamentablemente la mayoría de las imágenes no están disponibles, por lo menos yo no puedo abrirlas, alguien tiene o sabe dónde puedo descargar.
Desde ya muchas gracias Juan José


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2015)

cx1nu dijo:


> Hola a todos, excelente artículo, lamentablemente la mayoría de las imágenes no están disponibles, por lo menos yo no puedo abrirlas, alguien tiene o sabe dónde puedo descargar.
> Desde ya muchas gracias Juan José


Hola caro Don cx1nu ,?? podrias sener mas claro ,  cual es lo articulo que ustedes no logras abrir ?? 
!! Quizaz puedo te ayudar con mucho gusto !! 
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## David Cruz (Feb 17, 2016)

Podrían publicar las imágenes del primer mensaje, los links están caídos,  Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2016)

*Mensajes Temporales (ambos)* 

En el primer mensaje, además de las imágenes que no se ven (que no se veian) , hay un adjunto comprimido con lo que pedís : trasmisor_fm_stereo_116.zip


----------



## isola (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola colegas buenos días, muchas gracias a dosmetro por re publicar el archivo ya que no lo podía ver ni descargar y ahora no tuve problema, felicitaciones por este material a joakiy, voy a intentar construirlo a ver como funciona en estabilidad y sonido.


----------

